# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ICOM IC-V80-T เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ของแท้จาก ยีซีมอน

## Import

*ICOM IC-V80-T* รุ่นนี้เค้าโฆษณาว่าลำโพงเสียงดัง 750mW loud audio เป็นเครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ ของแท้จาก ยีซีมอน เครื่องใหม่ไม่เคยใช้งาน เป็นเครื่องใหม่เอี่ยมจากตัวแทนนำเข้า ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้เล่น มีสติ๊กเกอร์ GSR และรับประกันโดยบริษัท ยีซีมอน เรดิโอ จำกัด ท่านใดต้องการเครื่อง IC-V80-T เครื่องมีทะเบียน สั่งได้เรื่อยๆ จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากตัวแทนนำเข้า

*ราคา :* 6,200 บาท ชุดแท่นและแบตของ ICOM แท้ สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*ราคา :* 4,950 บาท (ชุดใน เครื่องแท้ เสาแท้ แบตและแท่นชาร์จเป็นของในบ้านเรา)

*เพิ่มเติม* ออฟชั่นของ IC-V80-T ทุกอย่างยินดีรับสั่งนะครับ
- แบตลิเทียมแท้ (BP-265) ราคา 1,500 บาท
- แท่นชาจร์ลิเทียมแท้ (BC-193) ราคา 1,200 บาท
- ถ้าซื้อ แบตลิเทียม กับ แท่นชาจร์ รวมกัน ราคา 2,500 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 

*รูปภาพ*





- IC-V80-T ซีรี่ย์เครื่องลงท้ายด้วย 11XXX352-X   ขายแล้ว 7 กรกฎาคม 2554, 21:10

ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (วังสะพุง) EMS = EJ915372921TH  วันที่ 30/07/56
ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (วังสะพุง) EMS = EK137697429TH  วันที่ 02/08/56
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EJ981927185TH  วันที่ 27/08/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยวุฒิ (ปราสาท) EMS = EK262634445TH  วันที่ 27/08/56
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK262807225TH  วันที่ 09/09/56 (BP-265 + BC-193)
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK603738255TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (BP-265 จำนวน 2 ก้อน)
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK820540939TH  วันที่ 17/01/57 (BC-193, BC-192 จำนวน 2 อัน)
ส่งคุณ วรสินธุ์ (บางละมุง) EMS = EK637888135TH  วันที่ 07/02/57
ส่งคุณ Widchaya (พระโขนง) EMS = EN689497245TH  วันที่ 15/01/58
ส่งคุณ สังเวียน (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EN689506295TH  วันที่ 20/01/58
ส่งคุณ อดิสรณ์ (พังงา) EMS = EN605598511TH  วันที่ 19/08/58 (เครื่องชุดลิเทียม)
ส่งคุณ พลากรณ์ (บ้านม่วง) EMS = EQ683516771TH  วันที่ 25/02/60
ส่งคุณ ญาณวรุฒิ (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = ER349953703TH  วันที่ 19/04/60 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (วังสะพุง) EMS = EJ915372921TH  วันที่ 30/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (วังสะพุง) EMS = EK137697429TH  วันที่ 02/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EJ981927185TH  วันที่ 27/08/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยวุฒิ (ปราสาท) EMS = EK262634445TH  วันที่ 27/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK262807225TH  วันที่ 09/09/56 (BP-265 + BC-193)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK603738255TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (BP-265 จำนวน 2 ก้อน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK820540939TH  วันที่ 17/01/57 (BC-193, BC-192 จำนวน 2 อัน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรสินธุ์ (บางละมุง) EMS = EK637888135TH  วันที่ 07/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ Widchaya (พระโขนง) EMS = EN689497245TH  วันที่ 15/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สังเวียน (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EN689506295TH  วันที่ 20/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อดิสรณ์ (พังงา) EMS = EN605598511TH  วันที่ 19/08/58 (เครื่องชุดลิเทียม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พลากรณ์ (บ้านม่วง) EMS = EQ683516771TH  วันที่ 25/02/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ญาณวรุฒิ (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = ER349953703TH  วันที่ 19/04/60

----------

